# Tex Gal in AquaJournal #169?



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I just got my AquaJournal latest issue #169 "NA System Simplified". 

Is that you Tex Gal in the Aquaristic section? Your famous!:clap2:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats Tex Gal!! WHOO HOO!

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep, it's me!  How did you see it? Yoshi at ADA said he was going to send me a copy, but I don't have it yet.

So... do I sound ok?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I just got the magazine! Unfortunately it's in Japanese so I still am not sure how it went. I know the questions and my answers but wonder how it finally came out. I see the pxs. ;0 Pretty cool though! 

If there's anyone out there that want to translate for me let me know.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats Tex Gal. That's great!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry I don't read Japanese. Love your pictures though!

According to igoogle this is the equivalent of y'all (すべて) or you all, for the rest of the world!:yo:


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I can count to ten if that help...

i'll ask around the judo club monday if anyone can do a translation for you. I'm sure some one there can, many of them grew up in japan.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats Tex Gal! I am still waiting for my copy.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I tried to find my name in there. I guess even my name as a Japanese equivalent. 

Thanks for the congrats! I count it as a pretty high honor, even if I can't read it.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Was it a centerfold? *evil grin*


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I think someone has to scan and post this here. Not everybody can get the Aquajournal.

Please do scan and post here.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's a link to my flickr with the pages.

Page 1
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2657/4057908205_5eda7d363b_o.jpg

Page 2
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2513/4057907073_367069d0f6_o.jpg


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting those Tex! That is AWESOME!!

-Dave


----------



## tundrafour (Jun 8, 2006)

So cool! Has anyone translated it for you yet?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

tundrafour said:


> So cool! Has anyone translated it for you yet?


No translation yet. I sure wish I could read Japanese!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Mar 7, 2009)

I tried to translate some for you, but it turned into a practice of humility as I realized how much my kanji comprehension has slipped in the past few months of no practice.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL! Thanks for your efforts. I got a pm with a translation. I was surprised at how far from my intended answers the translation was. I guess it's true that a lot is lost in translation.


----------

